# CIBC Run for the CURE



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi all!

As some of you may know, my mother was diagnosed with Breast Cancer in December 2008.

I participatd in this event last year for the first time, as some of you may recall. Now a year has passed and I'm doing it again, but this time I'm running for my mother.

Please join me in helping to find a cure for cancer. Your financial support is greatly appreciated!

https://www.cibcrunforthecure.com/html/p.asp?t=3334868&l=1

Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:help::help:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey Ryan, I supported you last year, so I'll see what I can do. I think it's a great way to make more people aware. 

I'm sorry you and your family are going through this.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I supported last year and I am still waiting for your PINK spirit to be shown on the forum


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Leeann and Marj!!!

Thank-you very much for your support! 

I would have never of thought a year ago that my mother would now have breast cancer. Really stinks...

Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*Marj & Marianne*,

Thank you both for your very generous donations and support!
It is very much appreciated!! 

Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ann,

Thanks for the very generous donation! It's very much appreciated!

Ryan


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

You are welcome Ryan, we are always pleased to help such a good cause.

Oh and I love the pictures of Beamer with grandma on your page, I know how much they mean to each other. 

Wishing you best of luck to reach your goal.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Good luck with your fundraising Ryan. I'm sorry your mom is going through this.:hug:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Glad to help. Sorry to hear about your Mom. I'll keep her in my thoughts. Good luck with the race.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your Mum, Ryan. I will gladly support you again this year.

All the best, Jean and Riley


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Jean,

Thank-you so much for your very generous donation! Yeah, my mom is going well and had her final chemo session yesterday. So hopefully all will be well in the future!

Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:help::help::help:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ryan, I truly hope things work out well for your mom. It is a shock to have to deal with this, I'm sure. I also loved seeing that photo of your mother and Beamer. Very sweet.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:cheer2: Ryan is almost 1/2 way to reaching his goal amount :cheer2: Lets help and get him all the way there.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

.............. bump.............


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi everyone! Thanks to everyone who has supported me this far! I am currently at over 50% of my goal! If anyone would like to donate/sponsor me, it would be very much appreciated!

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

hi Ryan, I just linked over to the site and made the donation.
You are VERY close to your goal.

Good Luck with the training . . .

GO RYAN GO

Woof from Henry . . . .


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Gelbergirl! (I'm not sure what your real name is???? lol )

Thank-you soooo much for your awesome donation and support! Its very much appreciated!



Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump::bump::bump:

Thanks to all who have donated so far!

If anyone is interested, please go here:
https://www.cibcrunforthecure.com/html/personal_page.asp?track=3334868&languageid=1

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump::bump::bump:

Hey guys!

I'm getting closer to my goal of $2500! Any support is greatly appreciated!!

https://www.cibcrunforthecure.com/ht...?t=3334868&l=1

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Go Ryan, our thought and prayers are with you and your mother through this time. Wishing Mrs. Faust a full recovery. My donation is in.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Thank-you Sandi! Your generous donation and support is very much appreciated!!

My mom is all done her chemo now, and is starting 5 weeks of radiation treatment today! Hopefully this will all be over with soon.. She is doing well! 

Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

The CIBC Run for the Cure is just less that 4 weeks away!

Please join me in helping to find a cure for cancer. Your financial support is greatly appreciated!

https://www.cibcrunforthecure.com/html/personal_page.asp?track=3334868&languageid=1

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I hope your mom is doing well now that she's finished with her treatments!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks Ann! Yes, she is doing pretty good now that the chemo and radiation are over. Hopefully everything goes well in the future! She is very happy that her hair is starting to grow back! 

Ryan


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow Ryan you are so close to your goal, good for you!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks Leeann!

Still just $500 to go to reach my goal!

*I have just been informed that BEAMER will be joining myself for the 5km walk on October 4th!*

If anyone wants to see pictures... 

Thanks everyone!! Your support is very much appreciated and NEEDED!!

Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Today is CIBC Run for the Cure!

Still plenty of time to donate to this worthy cause!

https://www.cibcrunforthecure.com/html/personal_page.asp?track=3905654&languageid=1

your support is very much appreciated! 

PS-- Beamer is also running/walking today!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Have fun Ryan, we would love to see some pictures of Beamer running/walking for his grandma.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Here is Marija(my wife), Beamer and I walking for CIBC Run for the Cure.

Thanks to everyone who supported me! It is very much appreciated!

My mom is now cancer free and will hopefully be for the rest of her life! 

Walking Beamer.. His constant zip zagging made it hard to walk him.. lol.. I think he was over stimulated with 30,000 people walking and hundreds of dogs around.. lol









Me feeding Beamer to the dinosaur..


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Mean daddy!!!

A friend at church told me tonight she's waiting to hear results on a biopsy. Good for you for helping to raise money towards research!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Great pictures, Ryan! Beamer is such a good boy for doing his part!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Looks like a great time and good for all of you going together. Do you and Beamer get a Neezer reward???


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hahaha.. No Neezer reward.. Everyone loved Beamer though! We had so many people come and ask what type of dog he was.. Lots of grubby little kids petting him to.. it was great! lol

Ryan


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

that is just terrific! congrats to everyone and good health for all.


----------

